#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Visaka Bucha Day

## dirtydog

*Practicing Dhamma to Bless His Royal Highness on the occasion of Visaka Bucha Day* 

30 May 2007 - 2 Jun 2007 May 30th-June 2nd 2007 

Buddhas Relics Pagoda, Amphur Nadoon, Mahasarakham province.

Dhamma practicing, chanting, paying respect to Buddha, praying, meditating, walking back and forth, listening to sermons at Dhamma ground in front of the Nadoon Buddhas relics pagoda, walking with lighted candles around the Nadoon Buddhas relics pagoda and giving food offerings to Buddhist monks to bless His Royal Highness by doing merit on the occasion of the 80th birthday celebration of King Bhumibhol in the year 2007. 

 *ติดต่อ* The Office of Buddhism, Mahasarakam Province Tel. 0 4377 7795-7 

TAT

----------

